# MicroSD Card Adapter Stuck in Read-Only mode.



## Shockey Rai (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont know why. But my MicroSD Card Adapter seems to be stuck in Read Only mode & the switch keeps getting pushed to the locked postion & when it's not in the locked postion...It's STILL in Read-Only mode.

Help...This is really annoying since i have to transfer my artwork & other things to upload via Android Smartphone since it's my only means of Internet at the moment.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like the microswitch is broken.  Buy a new card and copy the data to that.


----------

